# Girl Scout Cookies, Cali Connection, or BC Bud Depot?



## hugaddiction (Apr 2, 2013)

Attitude finally has some in stock from both. Any one know which one is closest to the original cut?


----------



## Rising Moon (Apr 2, 2013)

Neither...Id assume.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 2, 2013)

i'll vote for neither. wait for some other less shady company to drop a gsc cross. its happening in the not too distant future.


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 2, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i'll vote for neither. wait for some other less shady company to drop a gsc cross. its happening in the not too distant future.


in this case, who do you think is less shady, Cconnection, or BC Bdepot?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 2, 2013)

Pure Fake! All of them! This is what you want. The real deal and the closest to the original.


----------



## newbongwater (Apr 2, 2013)

Hugz, i'm going to be real honest here with you-- i have the forum cut and ogkb's cut-- other than incredible frost and taste the rest of gsc is lacking and not really worth the time--this just MVHO--


----------



## Clankie (Apr 2, 2013)

newbongwater said:


> Hugz, i'm going to be real honest here with you-- i have the forum cut and ogkb's cut-- other than incredible frost and taste the rest of gsc is lacking and not really worth the time--this just MVHO--


ya know, other than incredible frost and taste. so its not quite the holy grail? if you don't want it i'll take it off your hands.
_just so we're clear, i don't particularly buy into clone only hype, but incredible taste and frost, as long as it is a legit indicator of potency, and it usually is, would be my first two considerations. but also, give me some gsc. i'll be at the cup in denver._


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 2, 2013)

He's saying the yield is terrible. I know it too. I'm working on a cross to up the yields.


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> He's saying the yield is terrible. I know it too. I'm working on a cross to up the yields.


So you have the Sin City version and you like it? I like to try new things and this seems to be the "it" genetics right now. I dont really care about yield or plant size, its for personal use. I have a Purple Wreck with a pheno that tastes and smells like gram crackers and it made me curious about the thin mints. Am I wasting my time, or is it a unique and enjoyable smoke? Also, I live in AK so Im not going to be getting any of this unless I grow it from seed for my self.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 2, 2013)

has anyone seen the animal cookies from bc bud looks pretty good


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you seen the Phantom Cookies from Ken's GDP.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah my homeboy has some growing so im not sweatin it...


jhod58vw said:


> Have you seen the Phantom Cookies from Ken's GDP.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 2, 2013)

otcganjagrower said:


> yeah my homeboy has some growing so im not sweatin it...


It's one that I would like to get ahold of.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah hopefully he gets the cherry pie pheno


jhod58vw said:


> It's one that I would like to get ahold of.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 3, 2013)

Next cookies will be THUMPERS COOKIES and i will post my cookies so that the world can chin my cookies along with the spliff.. and a smile, it will be an explosive orgasm in your mouth and a lil in the eyes.. thats gona be a fact lolz STILL WITH THE COOKIES MOTHER FUCKERS STILL BUGIN ON THE COOKIES FUCK!!! man for reals most my people still hounding me for this version its dangerous..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> So you have the Sin City version and you like it? I like to try new things and this seems to be the "it" genetics right now. I dont really care about yield or plant size, its for personal use. I have a Purple Wreck with a pheno that tastes and smells like gram crackers and it made me curious about the thin mints. Am I wasting my time, or is it a unique and enjoyable smoke? Also, I live in AK so Im not going to be getting any of this unless I grow it from seed for my self.


No! I have Girl Scout Cookies. I'm just saying Sin City has the only legit Girl Scout Cookie cross out. You're getting 50% GSC. Everyone else, you're not getting GSC, you're getting scammed!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Have you seen the Phantom Cookies from Ken's GDP.


Yes! Very unimpressive and fake!


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2013)

hey night got a question for ya when cannaventure released their cookie wreck was that the forum cut of gsc? Another ? is Bodhi having some cookie projects? thanks in advance


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

calicat said:


> hey night got a question for ya when cannaventure released their cookie wreck was that the forum cut of gsc? Another ? is Bodhi having some cookie projects? thanks in advance


That I dont know. I would trust Bodhi though. I do know that BC, Ken's and CC are fake as fuck! The forum and OGKB cut are what I consider real GSC. They are not the original but they are just as good.


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> That I dont know. I would trust Bodhi though. I do know that BC, Ken's and CC are fake as fuck! The forum and OGKB cut are what I consider real GSC. They are not the original but they are just as good.


Oh ok ty for your thoughts. Damn I knew I had a question for you last week cant remember though lol.


----------



## akula (Apr 3, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> I like to try new things and this seems to be the "it" genetics right now.


Thats the point here. Most of these scammers are simply calling their strain GSC....it might as well be called Labrador shit. The original GSC was a freak pheno, that is why it was clone only. So buying these seeds isnt going to accomplish what you are after. Also just because one breeder actually used a GSC clone, also does not mean you are actually going to get what you are searching for. These guys are praying on your impulse buying habits when being bombarded with hype. This doesnt mean that these seeds will *not *grow into some good crops, it just means they are selling you some hype on a fake name alone. So if you are going to buy these seeds, buy them thinking their name is Labrador shit and it is a new line of genetics that may or may not be fire...and most likely unstable.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 3, 2013)

What the f*** is that? This is what I call real cookies but its not real either but the best YOU can hope for is half some other fake shit.....????? 
NMC you can't be serious!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

What's so hard to understand? When you make an F1 cross you get half the genes from the male, half from the female. S1's of GSC still put out a poor yield. The reason they crossed GSC with another strain is to bump up the yield.


----------



## newbongwater (Apr 3, 2013)

also, reports of gsc s1's @ icmag show the off spring all over the place--


----------



## newbongwater (Apr 3, 2013)

Clankie said:


> ya know, other than incredible frost and taste. so its not quite the holy grail? if you don't want it i'll take it off your hands.
> _just so we're clear, i don't particularly buy into clone only hype, but incredible taste and frost, as long as it is a legit indicator of potency, and it usually is, would be my first two considerations. but also, give me some gsc. i'll be at the cup in denver._


 there's a crew in denver with both cuts--anyways, frost is not always a good indicator of potency, i.e the white, unreal frost but a bland hashy taste and boring medium potency buzz==only thing she's good for is bringing frost into the cross!!


----------



## West Coast Comatose (Apr 3, 2013)

I had a friend that grew ken's cookies they re nowhere near the likeness of real cookies


----------



## Clankie (Apr 3, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> That I dont know. I would trust Bodhi though. I do know that BC, Ken's and CC are fake as fuck! The forum and OGKB cut are what I consider real GSC. They are not the original but they are just as good.


in his breedbay forums bodhi mentions working on a gsc x g13hp and a gsc x mothers milk, as well as his own gdp. no word on when they might be released, though.


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 3, 2013)

otcganjagrower said:


> yeah hopefully he gets the cherry pie pheno


What is the "cherrypir pheno, and what is the "forum cut that Night is talking about?


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 3, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> What's so hard to understand? When you make an F1 cross you get half the genes from the male, half from the female. S1's of GSC still put out a poor yield. The reason they crossed GSC with another strain is to bump up the yield.


what did Sin cross teh GSC with to get it to seed? Also, if I get a 6 or 10 pack, which pheno am I looking for? thanks!


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> what did Sin cross teh GSC with to get it to seed? Also, if I get a 6 or 10 pack, which pheno am I looking for? thanks!


I believe night mentioned it was going to be crossed with their blue power not absolutely sure. I have not checked out the link he posted earlier.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> what did Sin cross teh GSC with to get it to seed? Also, if I get a 6 or 10 pack, which pheno am I looking for? thanks!


Blue Power, I think. 15 seeds per pack. The GSC puts out really random phenos in seeds. The best pheno is the one you like. The forum cut is closest to the original and passes as being the legit GSC.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 3, 2013)

well to this day big dog i have served alot of mother fucken shops from deep in L.A. to palm springs i have hit over 20 diffrent shops and it make top shelf about 99 percent of the time an i have never had a problem with work the shit in work went from 45 to 42 to 38 to 32 and i hear 28 even in the winter but never have i ever had a fucken strain never impacted people like this cut if you say the forum cut is half the strength and half the quality i want to know who is growing it and how to this day i still have feens killing me i just dont wanto to run it makes the best wax and smells like cookies.. the forum cut i want to see a pic of the forum cut can you pop one for us.. in my book the cut MAKE PEOPLE CRAZZY strait up i could pull a bag out of my back pack and get an ok it great we will take it.. to *FUCK MAN WHAT THE FUCK WE WANT THE FUCKEN COOKIES MAN WHAT THE FUCK!!!!*


----------



## xkushx (Apr 4, 2013)

swerve is a dirty ass vato! dont buy his gdp fortune cookies. cali connection doesnt have gsc . dont be fooled gsc is a f1 elite clone only poly hybrid. every seed is different and you would have to grow a few hundred to find a phenotype anything close to the original. bc bud depot's picture they have as their girl scout cookies was stolen ogkb cut picture from instagram. they might have the cut and have clones but replicating it in seed form is impossible.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't fault sin city seeds I grew their sour flame og very nice will I buy the Girl Scout cookie ? No because I don't believe the shitty hype about the strain just another American marketing bullshit if you ask me


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 4, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Can't fault sin city seeds I grew their sour flame og very nice will I buy the Girl Scout cookie ? No because I don't believe the shitty hype about the strain just another American marketing bullshit if you ask me


Its not just hype, it tastes like cookies, can you find that in a different set of genetics? probably, but I dont want to spend the time tracking down the pheno, so im gonna get my hands a few of these beans at some point


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 4, 2013)

xkushx said:


> swerve is a dirty ass vato! dont buy his gdp fortune cookies. cali connection doesnt have gsc . dont be fooled gsc is a f1 elite clone only poly hybrid. every seed is different and you would have to grow a few hundred to find a phenotype anything close to the original. bc bud depot's picture they have as their girl scout cookies was stolen ogkb cut picture from instagram. they might have the cut and have clones but replicating it in seed form is impossible.


This is a lot of what I have heard and is why I started this post instead of just buying them. Im still gonna take the risk and drop a bill to get a pack. If they are duds and they suck Ill repost on here and let you all know. So far Im leaning towards the Sincity ones based on a few previous comments in this thread.


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 4, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> That's not quite true. If it were true then I wouldn't have two different cookie cuts, and a few other clone onlies, here with me in IL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean its not true? and how does you living in IL have anything to do with it? What Im saying is that the available genetic pool where I live is very small. Most genetics that are up here were brought up ehre in the 70s and 80 and are akin to NL#5 or some other indica hybrid that does well with cold temps adn early flowering. If you dont want to smoke that, you need to get a clone or a seed from out of state.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> Its not just hype, it tastes like cookies, can you find that in a different set of genetics? probably, but I dont want to spend the time tracking down the pheno, so im gonna get my hands a few of these beans at some point


I puffed a few different versions, including some grown by those close to the breeder, as well as my own home grown and IMO it never tastes like fresh baked cookies. It's kinda minty like the Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mints, but not like chocolate chip or anything like that.


----------



## newbongwater (Apr 5, 2013)

cookies needs a long cure to bring out the cookies taste--that being said, i've never gotten a total cookies taste but after a long cure it does take on the smell of fresh baked choco-chip cookies with a minty/menthol edge to it-- either way, bcuz of the medium potency (yes, it's a medium potency)and lower yield she's getting kicked to the curb!!


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 5, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> I puffed a few different versions, including some grown by those close to the breeder, as well as my own home grown and IMO it never tastes like fresh baked cookies. It's kinda minty like the Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mints, but not like chocolate chip or anything like that.


great reply thanks for the input, I am starting to get the gist of this public opinion poll. Probably not worth the arm and leg they want for it, Ill wait and see what happens from teh sidelines. hopefully someone can get it locked down and I can feal confident at finding what I am paying for without too much work.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 5, 2013)

We're do you get sincitys GSC


hugaddiction said:


> This is a lot of what I have heard and is why I started this post instead of just buying them. Im still gonna take the risk and drop a bill to get a pack. If they are duds and they suck Ill repost on here and let you all know. So far Im leaning towards the Sincity ones based on a few previous comments in this thread.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm just gonna wait till some other breeder comes out with a better version of GSC


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 5, 2013)

Gsc does not have a cookie taste. Atleast everything I have smoked has not. It has a minty taste. Sorta like the Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies. Hence the name.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 5, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Gsc does not have a cookie taste. Atleast everything I have smoked has not. It has a minty taste. Sorta like the Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies. Hence the name.


Agreed.

10char


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just had my first taste of GSC last night and I was not impressed. I think the way it was grown and cured had something to do with it. I like my stuff to burn clean and ash like tobacco but this stuff charred like coal so I don't think it was treated with love. Mass produced for the masses.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 5, 2013)

rippn13 said:


> Just had my first taste of GSC last night and I was not impressed. I think the way it was grown and cured had something to do with it. I like my stuff to burn clean and ash like tobacco but this stuff charred like coal so I don't think it was treated with love. Mass produced for the masses.


oft times when the bud doesnt burn to white ash it is because there is an ample amount of nutes left in the herb. such unflushed herb is extremely common in the CO dispensary scene.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Apr 5, 2013)

I feel like an asshole because I bought Cali Cons GSC female seeds...I hope they germ better than that shitty Jedi Kush ( only 2 beans popped and I been doing this shit for a while)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got a new GSC cut today. The guy who gave it to me said it's the 8-week GDP pheno. I was gonna tell him that there isn't any GDP in GSC, but he's grown a lot longer and more pounds than I have, so I simply thanked him and kicked down a chunk of week out of courtesy. I did smoke some of his batch, and it's definately got that classic gsc smell and taste.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 5, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just got a new GSC cut today. The guy who gave it to me said it's the 8-week GDP pheno. I was gonna tell him that there isn't any GDP in GSC, but he's grown a lot longer and more pounds than I have, so I simply thanked him and kicked down a chunk of week out of courtesy. I did smoke some of his batch, and it's definately got that classic gsc smell and taste.


Just because it's not GSC wont mean it's not any good. I grew the Imedz GSC and it was good smoke, it was just not Cookies. So I think the same will apply to you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 5, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Just because it's not GSC wont mean it's not any good. I grew the Imedz GSC and it was good smoke, it was just not Cookies. So I think the same will apply to you.


I'm pretty sure it is cookies, and that he's just confused. He did give me a chunk to puff and it's on par with other cookies. There's so many different cuts out these days, what's real and fake anyway. Truth be told I don't really even care that much about gsc.


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 5, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just got a new GSC cut today. The guy who gave it to me said it's the 8-week GDP pheno. I was gonna tell him that there isn't any GDP in GSC, but he's grown a lot longer and more pounds than I have, so I simply thanked him and kicked down a chunk of week out of courtesy. I did smoke some of his batch, and it's definately got that classic gsc smell and taste.


I wish I lived somewhere that I could just grab cuts like that. Good luck with it, maybe cross it with some rad male you have and sell the seeds online for $20/per, lol

and dont forget to call it the "original" GSC so you can get maximum profit


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 5, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> I wish I lived somewhere that I could just grab cuts like that. Good luck with it, maybe cross it with some rad male you have and sell the seeds online for $20/per, lol
> 
> and dont forget to call it the "original" GSC so you can get maximum profit


Well we pay out the ass to live here. $1700/mo for a 2 bedroom is a deal here.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 8, 2013)

otcganjagrower said:


> I'm just gonna wait till some other breeder comes out with a better version of GSC


unless jigga or pieguy release the cuts you will never find a real girl scout cookie seed. it cant be stabilized. its not even a strain its a phenotype!!!


----------



## xkushx (Apr 8, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Gsc does not have a cookie taste. Atleast everything I have smoked has not. It has a minty taste. Sorta like the Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies. Hence the name.


it tastes like andes mints with a anise after taste from the f1 durban poison. it tastes like its name for sure


----------



## MariJuanita (Jul 9, 2013)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I feel like an asshole because I bought Cali Cons GSC female seeds...I hope they germ better than that shitty Jedi Kush ( only 2 beans popped and I been doing this shit for a while)


Hey, don't feel bad for buying those beans. Growing IS learning what works and what doesn't. To grow successfully, you must devote some growing to experimentation and learning in order to KNOW. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

My 'peeps' had been hounding and pestering me to grow some GSC for ages -- long enough -- so I bit the bullet and decided the CaliCon GSC fems were probably as good as anything available at the time (~ April 4). 

So, seeds arrived and I actually got 9 beans total in the pack. A couple of the beans were super, super tiny and I figured they'd probably not crack. Perhaps that's why CC threw in some extra seeds. 

I germed 4 seeds (including one of the super tiny) and all 4 germinated (including the super tiny) and have been flourishing and growing robustly ever since. 

I gave one plant to a buddy of mine who's getting his 'ganga grow legs' under him. He tried his best to kill it at first (lol) but despite his efforts the plant lives and is thriving beautifully. The other three plants I put outdoors in large (25-30 gallon) smart pots on June 1st. They were all topped at the 4-6th internode a few weeks before going outdoors. I topped them all a second time during the last week of June. They are fairly vigorous growers with all three at or approaching 4 feet tall today, and surprisingly bushy. I am surprised to say the least! I mean... I expected these to just meander along and not be very vigorous, requiring a lot of topping, pinching, and training to get even a modicum of branching. I've found this not to be true -- at least not with these plants I have from the pack of CC's GSC. 

If they continue at the pace they've been growing since germination, I suspect my yields with these plants should be quite stellar. But, I've been growing for over 30 years now, and experience has taught me NEVER to count my harvest before its in. Indoors or out, disasters can and do happen. 

Getting ready to hit the GSC cuttings I've taken with pollen from Bodhi's Head Trip (choco, minty pleasure wands anyone?). Took cuttings from each of the 4 plants - they're now all 28-30 inches tall and I'm flipping them to 12/12 today or tomorrow.

Can't complain so far about CC's beans. I've ordered a few other varieties from Swerve - Blackwater, Corleone Kush, Lemon Larry OG, etc. My experience has been near 100% germ rates and plants that preform pretty much like it says on the tin. In fact, his Larry OG has been a monster yielder for me. It is in my garden again this year as it probably will be next year and the years after. My 'peeps' insist. They take it away as fast as I can grow it - the best testament for anything I grow. And that works for me. 

I'm gonna try to find time to take some photos or videos of the gardens later this week. I'll try to remember to come back and post those.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2013)

if u need a tester for those gscxhead trip let me know!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's my BC Bud Depot GSC at 6 weeks 12/12 all I can say is GET IT IF YOU CAN....shits straight fire
View attachment 2731436View attachment 2731437


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

bc bud purps is an amazing strain,canabis cup winner .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2013)

I never got the appeal of GSC, a mint taste. I'll pass. But hell I guess a lot of people like it cool. I've had random strains phenotypes in the past with hints of mint taste. I think one of the old swiss miss from nirvana. And others were random chucked seeds. but there are better places to look mint taste, than someone who is selling you what you're looking for. 

Why not hunt for your own needle in the haystack, instead if looking for one that has already been found?!


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 15, 2013)

im a grab some seeds just to make a few crosses for my personal collections


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

i'd like to have a 10 pac, looks sweet to me.


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 18, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I never got the appeal of GSC, a mint taste. I'll pass. But hell I guess a lot of people like it cool. I've had random strains phenotypes in the past with hints of mint taste. I think one of the old swiss miss from nirvana. And others were random chucked seeds. but there are better places to look mint taste, than someone who is selling you what you're looking for.
> 
> Why not hunt for your own needle in the haystack, instead if looking for one that has already been found?!


 \\\ honestly .. I think the appeal is like a MENTHOL type smoke.. but me personally im allset on the mint flavored one.. I just want the CRYSTALLY amazing quality bag appeal .. lol..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

one of the major reasons i want cookies! i smokes newports for 11 years, id like to try i nice menthol chronic without the bullshit in it lol


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

I was set to buy some gdp candy land or phantom cookies both of which claim cherry pie and bay platinum cookies ... So both these strains are bullshit garbage ? Also wanted to do cali conns blackwater og because its a bogo deal ... Worth popping twenty beans to find the purple pheno ? Kind bummed my choices are a joke lol.


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 3, 2013)

I havent po9sted in this thread since I started it, but I haves since procured GSC from both CAli Conn and SinCity seeds. the CC beans are fems and Im a few weeks into the seedling stage, should be repoting them and hitting a strong veg soon. I will plant the Sincity seeds this winter when I have some garden space. they are regs and that means clreaing out a chuck of room and palnts that I am not oging ot get buyds from, so have to do some planning. Otherwise I will keep pics updated on here for what I have so far.


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 3, 2013)

here they are, or at least this is the biggest of the 5 i planted. All are about 4-5 nodes tall and are about to be transplanted form the dixie cups to 5 gal buckets.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 4, 2013)

I harvested for BCBD GSC.....Doesn't smell or taste anything like mint chocolate, in fact it smells kind of sweet I cant really describe it it reeks though....Oh yeah she Hermied on me at the end of flower so I had to chop a lil early so my buds wouldnt be filled with seeds because they were forming everywhere! If I had to run again I would choose Cali Connection GSC over BCBD I've run other CC strains and all were straight fire


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks for the lowdown^^


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> I was set to buy some gdp candy land or phantom cookies both of which claim cherry pie and bay platinum cookies ... So both these strains are bullshit garbage ? Also wanted to do cali conns blackwater og because its a bogo deal ... Worth popping twenty beans to find the purple pheno ? Kind bummed my choices are a joke lol.



I just ran my freebies of bay dream and found a SERIOUS pheno. its still got a couple weeks to go but its so impressive i think I'm gonna get some of the phantom cookies myself man. we talked about the nonsense but i think in the end if the genes are what you really want and you can get excited over them then thats the one to get. you will have a way better experience if you are stoked.

the bay dream that made me want some phantom cookies

View attachment 2762997


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

that purple dream should please also... i want all of kens shit but am worried about the recent rumors of him n his breeding partner splitting...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

might wanna grab them up quick


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> that purple dream should please also... i want all of kens shit but am worried about the recent rumors of him n his breeding partner splitting...


please elaborate, I love gossip!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

read like a month maybe less that breeder didnt like something that ken was doing and left the company. i wish i remember which forum i read it on when i find it i will most def repost. some one had said grab the candyland n phantom before they sell out cause new stock could and prob will be dif genes lol the breeder was im guess THE dude lol and i didnt think much till i see people talking bout ken bait n switching the bay11 when it won,and candyland just on before this RUMOR hit the boards. so i assume something do to with the newest cupwinner...


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 4, 2013)

shit. I got a pack of phantom a bit ago, just sitting on it. What did he do with the bay 11? And is candyland supposed to be good? I havent seen many reviews on it. both seem to be sativa dom and have 10 wk flower periods, whihch is a bit of a turn off for me personally.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 4, 2013)

I want some some candyland so i know they will be sold out when i get some cash lol always when i want something specific. Cross the candy land with some green dream for some dream land ... Or would that dumb down the candyland ?


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 4, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> I want some some candyland so i know they will be sold out when i get some cash lol always when i want something specific. Cross the candy land with some green dream for some dream land ... Or would that dumb down the candyland ?


lol, with out fail, shit is always sold out when I go to buy specific strains! So, i feel you. The great thing about the candy land is the "platinum cookies" female cut that its bread with, so Im not sure I would cross it with a strain that would take away form those characteristics. That said, if I were going to bread the Cland with something I would probably do it with the Phantom cookies also by Ken, or some other cookie strain, since thats the hotness right now. good luck!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

i would look for the best cookies representation i could get and f2 and either bx or ibl to make a real pack of cookies...not just maybe a cookie a pack!


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 4, 2013)

Ill let you know like i said i usually have to go with third choice because even my stand by will be sol out. Im gonna back cross and then cube from thier because im no where near a real breeder just want to have seeds on deck of keepers since clones and mums are not great for keeping numbers down to legal 6...


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 5, 2013)

6? what state you in?


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 5, 2013)

Cali my county allows six mature OR 14 immature so technically i cant have a mix ... Which is wack


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 5, 2013)

what county is that? that does sound a little ridiculous


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 6, 2013)

Riverside and san bernardino are two huge counties before you get to san diego county. Any who they allow 6 mature or 14 immature a few other counties let you have both . With the feds cracking down from time to time im not even sure if i want to grow my plants . I got my license to grow and buy for my medical problem but am not sure how safe it is anymore. If i find out i have cancer fuck it ill go ahead and grow got nothing to lose if thats whats wrong with my lymphnodes.


----------



## budznsudz (Aug 7, 2013)

Got lucky and found 3 seeds in a batch of gsc i found about a year ago. The potency is incredible and the taste is very unique. i can taste og on the inhale and mint candy on the exhale. too bad the pheno i have is so low yeilding , i have another gsc starter from the same 3 seeds hopefully she will have the yeild.


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 14, 2013)

budznsudz said:


> Got lucky and found 3 seeds in a batch of gsc i found about a year ago. The potency is incredible and the taste is very unique. i can taste og on the inhale and mint candy on the exhale. too bad the pheno i have is so low yeilding , i have another gsc starter from the same 3 seeds hopefully she will have the yeild.


That's rad! Thanks for the pic, great contribution. I'll put up photos soon, I have 3 in veg that are about 5 weeks old, hopefully get them into flower in a couple weeks and get the game started, so looking forward to the legendary smell and taste that I will probably not get, but I'm here trying anyways, lol


----------



## naturelove415 (Aug 18, 2013)

Where can i find a reliable place to get clones of these strains? Is it all just hit or miss with the clubs in the bay?


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 19, 2013)

naturelove415 said:


> Where can i find a reliable place to get clones of these strains? Is it all just hit or miss with the clubs in the bay?


i have been asking the same Q on here, but not sure. I have been messing with the seeds only as I have no access to clubs. The "real" cut, might be more expensive than something you buy from the club. You might get close for a pheno or something, but from what I have read and understand that real shit aint for sale. Good luck on your search!


----------



## MariJuanita (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm going to be doing another thinning on the three big GSC plants I have going outside in my open 'greenhouse'. Lots of nice healthy cuttings being taking in the early morning hours tomorrow. If you peeps were anywhere near me...

I'm pretty impressed at the robustness of these plants, started from CaliCon seed. Below are pics of the three I have outside on a polycarb-covered deck.


All are in 25 gallon pots. The photo on the left shows what I call the 'dark emerald' pheno -- a darker green, and bit denser branching/growth habit. Two out of three of these girls are this pheno. The plant on the right in second photo is a bit more open growth structure and lighter green. Could be this pheno would go HUGE planted in the ground or in a really large pot. In early veg, they all smelled the same when rubbing their stems - sort of a light grassy smell. They still all smell the same, but now they are uber UBER dank smelling without any touching. 

I'd planned to cross these with pollen from Bodhi's Head Trip, but a crazy heat wave killed my Head Trip male. I've got some other pollen that I am considering using instead -- Sugar Loaf (CBG) x Chocolate Trip/Deep Chunk (male).


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 19, 2013)

Great post MJ! My calli Con girls are about 6 weeks along in veg, dont seem that dense to me is my only complaint and 2 of the 5 seeds I cracked came along reallu slowly, though that could be my fault, lol. Post more pics soon and keep us in the loop! Ill do the same, but mine dont look nearly as good as your as they are just under a big t5


----------



## MariJuanita (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, to be fair... The GSCs in photos above were germinated indoors back in early March. So, they had almost three months to vegetate under LEDs and high-output t5s before I put them out under the sun, June 1st. Its pretty hard to beat that giant grow light in the sky. Those in the photos have been topped twice, and pinched back continuously to keep canopies somewhat even and overall bush shape. I can't say HOW many times I've had to thin them out, but they've produced lots of cuttings for people around here. 

I've grown the forum cut, and it was nowhere near as robust a grower as these from CCon. It still remains to be seen if these will yield any better. My Forum cut had very small buds, along with far less dense growth habit. 

I've had nothing but excellent results with anything from CaliCon. I have Swerve's Larry OG going outdoors right now too. One in a 45 gallon pot is HUGE and stacking buds like crazy -- gorgeous plant.

My current camera sucks. But hopefully more photos as these girls develop.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

please more pics when you can!^^^ i wanna see some huge og bushes


----------



## Alabonga (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought both GSC from Cali Connection and BCBD a month ago. I wanted the Cali version at first but since it was sold out so I bought 12 seeds direct from BCBD, a week later I ordered Cali GSC when it became available again. To make a long story short, most of the BCBD seeds did not germinate. Yes, I'm not even f***ing kidding, 2 out 12 of germed and died 2 days later. I'm not sure if Cali Connection is legit or not, but at least it germinated and doing well, will come back and let you guys know.

DO NOT BUY FROM BCBD! Believe the negative comments on the web, don't be an idiot like me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

cali con will prob be dank, just not that cookies. but i could be wrong


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 27, 2013)

mmmmm...I don't know whats better...thin mints or samoas. Just stick with the real thing people!


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> cali con will prob be dank, just not that cookies. but i could be wrong


Im 2 weeks into flower on the calli con seeds and 1 of them looks a lot like the GSC I would say looks legit. the other 4 look good too, but more kushy. The 1 that I am taling about has really big fat roundy fan leaves but is odly strechy and long looking. pretty stoked on the pack, no hate towards calli con, Im pleased with these plants no matter what they taste like. And, if Im lucky enough to get one that tastes like a thin mint, Ill be getting more than I expected and thus stoked enough to give brotha swerve a pat on the back at canna cup week end after this. or maybe he has a body guear and doesnt take random hugs form strangers. I dont thihnk ill find out, lol


----------



## MariJuanita (Aug 28, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> Im 2 weeks into flower on the calli con seeds and 1 of them looks a lot like the GSC I would say looks legit. the other 4 look good too, but more kushy...


Here's a couple more shots of the CaliConn GSCs I've got going outdoors - also at about two weeks into flower, give or take a day or two. 



Still my favorite of the group, although no cookie dough or mint aroma (yet), its the strongest/most dank smelling of the 3 girl scouts. Just thinned her 'center' out a little more early this morning.



Looking down into her canopy.



And just for the helluvit -- Here's a shot also taken this morning after a little thinning of one of my CaliConn Larry OGs. Its about 21-25 days into flower. The plant is what I call the 'robust' Larry OG pheno. The other pheno is a tiny dwarf, compared to the robust pheno. 



Crappy full photo of the robust Larry OG -- Its the largest plant in the middle. Its in a 50 gallon pot and would like a bigger one. The plant on the left is a cutting from 'robust' Larry in the middle. I took that cutting first week in July and its easily 4 times bigger than the... The little plant on the right. The little plant is from the same pack of Larry OG seeds as the robust plant in the middle, and started at the same time (first week of February). Its the 'not so vigorous a grower' pheno. I get about two per 10-pack of this pheno -- or about 20%. 




I sure hope Santa brings me a camera this year - one better suited for my plant and flower photography.


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 28, 2013)

MariJuanita said:


> Here's a couple more shots of the CaliConn GSCs I've got going outdoors. I sure hope Santa brings me a camera this year - one better suited for my plant and flower photography.


I hope santa brings me your giant GSC plant! lol! looks super good, thanks for posting! here is one of my 5 GSCs by calli con. It looks the most unique and what I have seen that looks like teh original GSC. only problem is Im not sure which of the 5 I got clones from, lol, Im a shit grower.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 28, 2013)

anyone grow out the cannaventure flaming cookies? *Flaming Cookies*
Indoor / outdoor 
Parentage : Girl Scout Cookies x Girl Scout Cookies /Fire OG BX
Sex: male/female (Reg)
Type: Sativa/Indica hybrid
Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Height: Tall
Area: Indoor/Outdoor
Yield: Average to Good
Taste: Citrus/ OG / Limey
***All Flaming Cookie packs contain 3 Free Matanuska
Valley Thunder Fuck x Chameleon Kush seeds***
To create Flaming Cookies we used the GSC &#8220;Forum&#8221;
cut, and our Fire OG BX male. We found 3 legit keepers,
1 being an exact replica of the GSC mom, the second is
a short and stockier pheno, which is the biggest yielder
and has the loudest smell/taste. The flowers are GSC
dom, dense with purple and lime green coloring. The
third keeper pheno is short and stocky, with influence
from the GSC mom as well as the Fire OG BX dad. The
yield is below average to average but the quality is top
shelf. Sounds a lot better than some of the crap I have read about here and if nothing else the freebies that come with it could be interesting. If I genuinely gave a shit about minty weed, I would just grow some mint and add a little to my favorite stash for some added flavor. Hype = suckers losing money AND like always CC is mentioned somewhere......... Just an opinion


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

got flamers going right now. got em on herm watch at week 5 just starting. im def getting a lime citrus on a few and one seems to be lemony. im about to go check em right now, brb with pics.


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 29, 2013)

more about the cookies GG420! I see they are not instock at attitude right now, so someone is running them. cannaventure also has a cookie wreck, heard anything about that?


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 29, 2013)

I didn't take the time to read the whole post so im sure someone has already touched on what im gonna say but.
I was really interested in getting some gsc and though i actually ended up getting some qrazyquake i did talk to quite a few people some who had grown or were growing sinints, and the information i ended up with coming from someone who has had the bay cookies real cut and they said the closest thing to the thin mint pheno they had tried so far out of the cc/sc/bcbd was the bcbd gsc


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

all i have read about the cookie wreck, besides the awesome pics he has on ic, was it was a hermie wreck lol havent seen any positives on the cookie wreck and only one with flaming cookies. look up fire cracker 6 on youtube from scanderson.


----------



## MariJuanita (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had hermie issues with every single pack of CV gear I've purchased. Started with buying 5 packs of their GDP fems. It took all five packs (25 seeds ) to finally get two decent females that remained all female through completion of flowering. But that didn't stop me from buying more CV gear -- stupid dummy me. Took another 8+ packs for me to realize that there's way better things to do than be on HERMIE WATCH. 

Over a year ago, I decided -- I won't buy CV gear any more, no matter how tempting (or hyped) the product description is. And I don't.

It also didn't help that they went on the attack and tried to call me a liar when I politely and respectfully mentioned my hermie issue to them. I just wanted to know if other people were having the same hermie issues and if so, what CV strains were the worst for it... Curious way to treat a customer, after buying 14 or so packs of their gear (which is not cheap gear).


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

cv doesnt sell gpd fems, you mean connesuer?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

i need to note that the 2 i culled were stretchy and thats why i culled em. im rerunning em untopped in small containers to see for sure...but i havent found a for sure herm...yet


----------



## hugaddiction (Aug 29, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> I didn't take the time to read the whole post so im sure someone has already touched on what im gonna say but.
> I was really interested in getting some gsc and though i actually ended up getting some qrazyquake i did talk to quite a few people some who had grown or were growing sinints, and the information i ended up with coming from someone who has had the bay cookies real cut and they said the closest thing to the thin mint pheno they had tried so far out of the cc/sc/bcbd was the bcbd gsc


so BCdubdepot for the win? Im running the calli con right now and have the sin city ones, so far uncracked, as well, but I had heard nothing but hate and hermies about BCBD. So its good to get some diversafied opinion. Or maybe your firned just meant it was the closest to teh original, but sitll was a hermie piece of crap to grow, lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

im having trouble believing bcbd cookies are better than CC or even official.


----------



## Seano (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm working with the bc seeds ATM and 4 out of 6 popped so far(4 days), but one that popped somehow cut its leaves off... However the 3 that are good are champs.. The biggest is already 6" tall with a pretty good root structure.


----------



## bottletoke (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm growing bcbd gsc right now and out of 8 seeds all germed and are in 4th werk flower. I have them in my flower room with several other strains (purple kush, blueberry cough, lucky charms, goji og) and they are looking good. Had problems cloning 2 phenos but 3rd desirable keeper gave me roots so depending on the quality and yield ill get will decide if I run this again.
So far im happy, growing a lot taller then the cc gsc i tried on the last run.


----------



## MariJuanita (Aug 29, 2013)

> cv doesnt sell gpd fems, you mean connesuer?


Your right. I mean connoisseur genetics. My bad. 

I should never post anything too soon after my morning 'wake n bake' -- lesson learned.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

well that still sucks because i wanted some of their shit too lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2013)

View attachment 2797527View attachment 2797528View attachment 2797529View attachment 2797532View attachment 2797536View attachment 2797537

my gsc 1, first pheno

View attachment 2797538View attachment 2797539View attachment 2797540View attachment 2797541View attachment 2797542View attachment 2797543View attachment 2797544View attachment 2797545View attachment 2797546View attachment 2797547

gsc2, my 2nd pheno. the medium stretchy as described by cannaventure. i culled to 2 super dangly ones for now, soon to be rerun!

View attachment 2797548View attachment 2797553View attachment 2797554View attachment 2797555View attachment 2797556View attachment 2797557View attachment 2797558View attachment 2797559View attachment 2797560View attachment 2797561View attachment 2797562

gsc5, looks like pheno 1. lil stockier n shorter. looks to be getting ready to herm.^^
View attachment 2797563View attachment 2797564

gsc 2^^ looking lil whispy but not too bad 
View attachment 2797565View attachment 2797566
gsc1^^ looking like the best out of the pack until i rerun 3 and 4 and finish these 1 2 and 5 to see the best quality flowers and or rep of cookies!

these just hit 30 days tonight


----------



## KnockOutGenetics420 (Aug 30, 2013)

how can anyone in there right mind.. think that bc bud depot .. and cali connections. or kens .. GSC are fakes? lol .. haha . u really think some loser that was told not to get rid of the gsc to anyone he didn't know so they couldn't breed with it .. didn't do it ? or they didn't pay some1 to get them a clone? o come on.. look on the net.. and see how many losers are growing GSC .. and then tell me it was difficult to get.. not to mention. do u know how many people got bags of GSC .. and found a seed or 2.. named it GSC in there garden.. and cloned it out? probably TONS of people.. its retarded how everyone goes APESHIT. over HYPE.. come on.. u can find phenos of every strain that are banging as fuck.. I still cant stand the fact that people who pop bagseed don't name it that BAGSEED. too much crap going around in clone form to trust many people.. so until I find a few more legit growers who aren't 40 year old losers driving mommys car .. not paying child support.. and growing a halfway decent product.. then maybe.. just maybe ill start taking clones.. and trading..


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 30, 2013)

KnockOutGenetics420 said:


> how can anyone in there right mind.. think that bc bud depot .. and cali connections. or kens .. GSC are fakes? lol .. haha . u really think some loser that was told not to get rid of the gsc to anyone he didn't know so they couldn't breed with it .. didn't do it ? or they didn't pay some1 to get them a clone? o come on.. look on the net.. and see how many losers are growing GSC .. and then tell me it was difficult to get.. not to mention. do u know how many people got bags of GSC .. and found a seed or 2.. named it GSC in there garden.. and cloned it out? probably TONS of people.. its retarded how everyone goes APESHIT. over HYPE.. come on.. u can find phenos of every strain that are banging as fuck.. I still cant stand the fact that people who pop bagseed don't name it that BAGSEED. too much crap going around in clone form to trust many people.. so until I find a few more legit growers who aren't 40 year old losers driving mommys car .. not paying child support.. and growing a halfway decent product.. then maybe.. just maybe ill start taking clones.. and trading..



the hype came from somewhere.

i don't care what its called as long as the winning phenotypical variations are found.

[video=youtube;mEB7WbTTlu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEB7WbTTlu4[/video]

like you said clones suck. go buy/make seeds. if you really wanted to find a GSC copy you would need seeds of the original parent crosses of OG and Durban and cherry kush/cherry pie (its debated which one it is)

as far as i know you cant get any of those soooo we need to find who has done the best job of selecting and narrowing down the original cookie/minty/chocolatey goodness.


Whats the story on kens cookies? i know the bay platinum or whatever is up for debate? whats the deal?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> the hype came from somewhere.
> 
> i don't care what its called as long as the winning phenotypical variations are found.
> 
> ...


Heard from a long time credible vet that out of a 10 pack from the tude 5 hermed, 4 were runts, and the female was low yielding and just okay.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had the opportunity to try 3 different ways with the GSC.


Run one time
first was bag seed from 3 lbs we picked up at Elemental Wellness Center
-all 12 seeds popped, all were nice dark green leaves. Seemed very very similar in pheno they were short with a nice amount of purple and super dense but small buds. Tested at 16.59% THC also Hermes week 7 

Ran 4 trays
second was a "super cuts. Clone
-lanky ass plant with huge node spacing. Really resistant to nutes lots of burn and non viable seeds. C+ quality

ran twice 
lastly "dark heart nursery" 
super short with little branching, less nute burn, however still seeds with little sign of herm.


i was much more pleased with the random bag seed than the clones. After bringing the average tray yield from 1500 grams down to 800 I have decided to move on and let others bring this to the table.

gsc fake or not all has a shitty growth pattern in my experience and yeah the buds are nice but you get more bang for your buck off of deadhead , Larry. Tahoe, blue dream, even swerves black water yielded more and tasted bomb.

sorry I'm on an ipad I hope that I at least help some of you guys who are on the fence, there are way too many good strains for us all to get caught up on this low yielding finicky plant.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but if you tell me how to post a picture I have some to share.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

scroll over the icons in the quick reply box, one will say insert image, click that them find the pic on your pc

3rd icon from the right


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you, hard to tell what the icon is from an Ipad. 

Just have one picture for some reason the rest got deleted because of my paranoia but it clearly shows the bud growing from the leaf.



That is from bag seed and it looks completely healthy to me. The only leaves that were dieng was the bottom 6 inches from not enough light. I could have thinned it out a lot more but that was my personal and the work grow was taking over my life at that time.

Also, I do realize that I have red stems but for some reason this happened only to my GSC and they didn't show any signs of burn or lockout so I didn't flush them and they stayed red the whole grow. With other plants when they get red stems the leaves end up dieng so I am confused.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 3, 2013)

mine have had red stems till week 4 in flower, they are slowly greening up but i was worried for awhile.


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 4, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Thank you, hard to tell what the icon is from an Ipad.
> 
> Just have one picture for some reason the rest got deleted because of my paranoia but it clearly shows the bud growing from the leaf.
> 
> ...


great pic and a few of mine have res stems too so i dont think you need to worry


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 4, 2013)

Red stems tend to be a sign of deficiency or possibly lock out. I've seen the bud on leaf mutation before, pretty cool.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> i have been asking the same Q on here, but not sure. I have been messing with the seeds only as I have no access to clubs. The "real" cut, might be more expensive than something you buy from the club. You might get close for a pheno or something, but from what I have read and understand that real shit aint for sale. Good luck on your search!


I've gotten some good clones from harborside back a few years ago, but all were low yielders. Purple AK, purple kush and purple erkle all were super fruity and potent but low yielders with the ak being the biggest yielder.

I'll never grow GSC just because I'm a total non conformist. LOL. But serious I have no desire to even smoke the GSC on account of mint flavor, but a (PJ something) on here posted a video were guy in video states:

GSC= Florida OG kush x durbin poison f1 
cherry pie= durban poison f1 x GDP.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Thank you, hard to tell what the icon is from an Ipad.
> 
> Just have one picture for some reason the rest got deleted because of my paranoia but it clearly shows the bud growing from the leaf.
> 
> ...


bud from leaf can come form B vitamin overdose too. thats the only time ive seen it.


----------



## iscrog4food (Sep 8, 2013)

Some plants just do that (bud from leaf). It is a mutation. Tha said I just ordered a pack of CC GSC and a pack of Reserva Privada kosher Kush from the Tude. I found this thread after and I would have waited if I found it sooner. Oh well CC has been decent to me so we will see how much hype I bought.


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 13, 2013)

I smoked a fat J of GSC Sinmints at the SinCity Seeds booth at Seattle cannabis cup last weekend and I can hands down say it was one of the best smokes I have ever had. True these were hand selected by the seed company to compete in the cup so they had to be good, but they were past good, they were phenomenal. Props to SinCity, looking forward to puting my beans in the ground


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

good to know about sinmints being good smoke! i might grab a pack if my cookies crumble,but shits going good over here with cannaventure. cant complain yet...


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Sep 16, 2013)

I am in Denver and know both "cut phenos" exist locally. Got my hands on an oz on 4/20. Was told it was forum cut. Phenomenal smoke. Also found a grower with the forum cut but he wants to trade for my sfv ghost og. Biz partner wont trade so i just ordered CC GSC. I will see what happens.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

this og leaning pheno smells like model glue. strong too...


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> this og leaning pheno smells like model glue. strong too...


what different hights are you seeing amomng yours, are they pretty similar in height, or drastic differences? I have 4 stretchers and 1 denser shorty that is putting on resin and bud density sooner than the rest.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

i had all dif hieghts lol few too tall and one too short and 2 in the middle


----------



## thump easy (Sep 16, 2013)

post pics greenghost420


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

ill be taking some pics of number5 tonight....coming soon!


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

all my tall ones were too tall for sure. but I half claim myself for only doing a small amount of topping in veg, becasue they grew straight up after they got in flower and didnt get any wider. i put them in flower at about 2.5 ft and one is almost 6ft. Its got the old top cola above the lights trick going on, not really sure what to do about it, my lights dont go up any farther lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL dam man thats gonna be tricky! i had 2 phenos that i cut cause they were too leggy, but im flowering those out right now and they are only like 18 inches this time around. much easier to deal with


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

crazy how the first run from seed will be huge and then teh clones will be tiny. is there a word for that? its reminds me of stamina. like a plant that is great form seed, but no power as a clone has no stamina.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

well the big plants were vegged and topped, this next run was flowered at 6 inches lol


----------



## MariJuanita (Sep 16, 2013)

Plants from seed will usually get taller/bigger than plants from cutting. Plus, cuttings will usually have a slightly shorter flowering time than its 'from seed' counterpart. These differences in seed versus cutting are LESS pronounced growing indoors. Outdoors, that big grow light in the sky makes it quite evident.


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

MariJuanita said:


> Plants from seed will usually get taller/bigger than plants from cutting. Plus, cuttings will usually have a slightly shorter flowering time than its 'from seed' counterpart. These differences in seed versus cutting are LESS pronounced growing indoors. Outdoors, that big grow light in the sky makes it quite evident.


thanks smart guy! seriously, thats good info. I guess I knew that from experience as the results, but I didnt put it together that it was a consistent variable.


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> well the big plants were vegged and topped, this next run was flowered at 6 inches lol


Im definitely going to put my clones in when they are short and get them as bushy as possible. No more 6 footers that are a foot in diameter, lol


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, Despite the fact that the CC cookies are feminized, I put some TGA Chernobyl pollen on one of them and am hoping for a few seeds. Not going to try to IBL it or anything, but might be fun to run the F1s.


----------



## MariJuanita (Sep 16, 2013)

Chernobyl - that's one tga variety I've not grown. Should be interesting to see how that marries with the GSC. Chernobyl is a mainstay in my buddy's private stash.

I took cuttings from each of my GSC girls, vegged them to 3 feet, then put them in their OWN flower room and flipped the switch. I had some Sugar Loaf/Chocolate Trip and some GDP/Qwerkle pollen left from two other 'projects', so I pollinated a couple GSC cuts with each male. At this writing they are loaded with seed that I can easily see with my naked eye. ha


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit I need to see cookies x nobl that's bout to be so crazy


----------



## blis84 (Sep 26, 2013)

Take a look at my gdp mom on my handle at I see mag, I tried putting photos up in an album here but can't. It's from kens gdp genetics and we scrapped our kens cut gdp for her, it is absolutely 100% gdp all the way, ran 2 packs and keepers were impossible to choose because most phenos were quality tasty meds but the one we chose is the perfect indica! Excellent Body High, and pretty gold cerebral high too for a pure indica. Perfect for pain relief, specifically back issues for me. I used the gdp mom in our grandpas haze-GDP x Mango Haze and Grape Kandy Kush aka Concord Berry Kush-GDP x Goji Og, tastes like Concord grapes with a hint of strawberry incense undertones. Anyway Kens the one who brought GDP to the world so going elsewhere makes no sense to me. People say its a GDP cross well if its a cross which i dont think it is, its a A plus quality bx2 thats very uniform.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

gdp is a bx? i thought it was bigbud x urkle? an a side note i cant recommend either calicon or bcbd cookies.but i can recommend cannaventures flaming cookies. i am happy so far and im 2 weeks from harvest on 3 phenos. all 3 are good with 2 being real good and 1 seems a def keeper. well see in 3 weeks and then i will be running my other 3 phenos to see whats in there. about to start harvesting pollen from 3 gsc males i got and make f2s.


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 27, 2013)

Cali connection for sure they have great beans


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 27, 2013)

I just went on hermie patrol, a few weeks late might i add, and found 3 of the 5 calli con fem cookies I have had huge male flower buds bloom on them. My partial bad for puting them so far in the back i wouldnt notice, and the other bad on cookie seeds for giving me hermies. Id take some of the blame, but Im not the only one who has had problems with this strain from these guys. No shit talking towered calli con, but just saying the cookeis I got was hermie prone (again, could be my garden as fem seeds have hermed on my before in there). I have several other seeds packs from them, so Ill wait till I have more to work with than one strain taht has a history of being hermie prone being hermie prone. 

edit: I did however get 1 of the 5 plants that I grew that is in week 6 that is one of the most beautiful plants that I have ever grown. Its nice and stalky and has huge, crusty buds! the other four where tall and lankie as well as having a so far, lower trichome production and smell and oil production

Im too stoned to post pics, Ill try tomorrow or at harvest.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> .....snip....... but i can recommend cannaventures flaming cookies. i am happy so far and im 2 weeks from harvest on 3 phenos. all 3 are good with 2 being real good and 1 seems a def keeper. well see in 3 weeks and then i will be running my other 3 phenos to see whats in there. about to start harvesting pollen from 3 gsc males i got and make f2s.


How can you tell a keeper prior to curing and smoking? If this was possible it would save me much cloning angst


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

well i blazed a sample with a few people from around 45 days flower, potency rocked.flavors were great, the yeild is finally getting nice, smells so funky its incredible.leaves an oilslick on your finger when touched. im saying shes the keeper of the pack...might not be a total keeper but so far shes the best ....so far lol i was just trimming another sample i took...lol and the resin was so tough felt like i was trimming with rusty scissors. scissor hash was all mint too. keeper! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

also if you could highlight the word seems from original quote lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

i'd like to give GSC a run in the mix.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

gave my sister a wet bud hit, quote " ooo thats minty"...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds like your in the ballpark.


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 28, 2013)

At 6.5 weeks my shorter pheno is covered in oil and is super stiky and funky. The taller "giant" pheno is a little behind on resin production and trichome development but it is a monster. I have to give this strain some props on how smelly, sticky, oily, and just all around funky it is at only 6.5 weeks. The shorter pheno looks like I could cut it down based on bud size adn triche produciton, but I think she still has another 2 weeks in her, impressive!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2013)

ill know if i got this in about 2 weeks...http://www.thenorthwestleaf.com/pages/articles/post/behind-the-strain-fire-crackers


----------



## hugaddiction (Sep 28, 2013)

wow, how would you have gotten you hands on that?!
Here are 2 pics, the first two, of my shorter stalkier pheno, and the last pic is the strechy motherfucker towering over everything in my garden and even growing past the lights to stick its main cola in to dark oblivion, lol!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL dark oblivion! hard to say cause i have i short as pheno and a tall as shit pheno! gotta love polyhybrids!


----------



## AKPolack (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm stoked to see other growers from the 907. This thread has made me come out of the shadows to post up, that shit looks bomb. I recently got to sample some GSC that a friend brought back from Cali and I'm hooked on that perfect chocolatey-mint flavor. I would love to know that those genetics are local now, just for the slim chance I could get my hands on some 907 cookies! Got my fingers crossed that you find a keeper with That flavor. Let me know if you need a taste tester, lol!


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 1, 2013)

AKPolack said:


> I'm stoked to see other growers from the 907. This thread has made me come out of the shadows to post up, that shit looks bomb. I recently got to sample some GSC that a friend brought back from Cali and I'm hooked on that perfect chocolatey-mint flavor. I would love to know that those genetics are local now, just for the slim chance I could get my hands on some 907 cookies! Got my fingers crossed that you find a keeper with That flavor. Let me know if you need a taste tester, lol!


This sounds like your asking me for a clone or some of my hermie seeds I am going to have about a hundred of, lol. If you have a current AK medical MJ card, pm me. Otherwise, keep your eye out, its a small city, youll see it out there before too long. I dont plan on keeping the genetics all for myself, I just wanted to be the one who got it up here.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL dark oblivion! hard to say cause i have i short as pheno and a tall as shit pheno! gotta love polyhybrids!


My last pic from my above post show the tallest pheno i got towering at almost 6 feet, which is about 2ft taller than everything else in my garden and I put all my plants in at about the same height, lol. I will say that 1 of my tall 4 plants has a lot of weight on it. The really tall one actually from that same pic. Its estimate from what I see now and knowing that it is only 6 weeks and 2 days old that I am going to be pleased with its total pull, despite weather it tastes and smells as good as the short dense pheno that is doing so fucking well. 

Ill post some more pics soon. this time with the lights on. I always forget when Im in the garden that I am supposed to be entertaining my internet friends as well.


----------



## mailman316 (Oct 5, 2013)

Started 5 BC BUD Depot GSC and all 5 cracked and grew great found 2 different phenos but grew great outdoors!!! Will be ready to harvest this week but have nothing but good things to say about them frosty as hell, dank solid nugs with a nice hint of purp and a damn nice smell to them!! Don't know about the CC ones but would def grow the BC BUD Depot ones again for sure!!!


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 5, 2013)

mailman316 said:


> Started 5 BC BUD Depot GSC and all 5 cracked and grew great found 2 different phenos but grew great outdoors!!! Will be ready to harvest this week but have nothing but good things to say about them frosty as hell, dank solid nugs with a nice hint of purp and a damn nice smell to them!! Don't know about the CC ones but would def grow the BC BUD Depot ones again for sure!!!


pics or it didnt happen! lol, just jokes, but please post some pics for us! I got 2 phenos form my cookies from callin conn and 1 is tall and hermie the other is short and frosty with no hermies.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 6, 2013)

You can see more of my stuff on my instagram [email protected], but ehre are a few of the GSC from CC that is at about 7.5 weeks. It looks alomst done, but Im giving it till 9 weeks just for teh heell of it unless it looks like its dieing one me as its the only one in teh pack I got aht I am really in love with. I had 3/5 hermies adn 2 of those were really bad. one I just popped the male parts off and am making a go of it but teh other was so bad I had to cull it at about 6 weeks. gonna just run it as bho since its pretty much seeded through and through. lam


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 15, 2013)

THE FINAL TAKE! Chopping at 8.5 weeks. One is already drying as it was the first to go into flower and the first Tom come out and I have had the pleasure of burning a little bit of it as it starts its cure and finishes ups its dry. 

its been a while since I started this thread to poll RIU on what they thought of GSC from calli connection and bcbd. Attached are my pics of the final results of my GSC grow from calli connection. I had a really great time watching these unique plants grow and mature in my garden. I was heart broken by the problems I had with the hermie problems I had on 2 of the plants out of the 5. Had I kept an eye out for them I dont think it would havee been as much of a problem but they just popped up in week 5 when I saw some seeds forming and later found the culprits. 

The final meds I ended up with were really frosty, tasty, and great, but they were not what I have seen else where in the cookie world after observing other growers photos and reviews online. Regardless of teh apearence being different I felt teh flavour on these buds was similar to the cookies I smoked at the Sin City Seeds Booth at the seattle cannabis cup.

The yeilds were surprisingly strong on 2 of the 5 plants and only small on 1 plant. I lost about 1/5 of the crop to seeded buds but I will just blow it through the tane tube, so no harm done, just a little more clarity to my concentrates. 

Advice to future cookie growers, be on hermie watch! I dont blame calli connection for the hermie genetics in this strain, especially because there have been hermie reports on a lot of cookie strains. I blame everyone who has taken a cookie bag see, put it in some dirt and given clones to their friends. As far as im concerned this strain is doomed by sexual instability adn therefore I wouldnt recommended anyone breed with it, but nothing wrong with poppin a pack of these form what ever seed company you choose adn getting a chance to take care of and ultimately smoke some super strong fregrant, tasty meds.


----------



## bleepboop (Oct 15, 2013)

i've been pretty impressed with single sinmint cookies that recently finished. great solid structure, very resilient and stout indica dom in 20l bubbler. ultra firm nug, fairly frosty but not massively - however it had to get taken with another two weeks left really. very much a light taste of actual mint plant rather than a synthetic mint flavour. pleasant balance, not an overbearing adventure and a nice muscle warmth.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 15, 2013)

bleepboop said:


> i've been pretty impressed with single sinmint cookies that recently finished. great solid structure, very resilient and stout indica dom in 20l bubbler. ultra firm nug, fairly frosty but not massively - however it had to get taken with another two weeks left really. very much a light taste of actual mint plant rather than a synthetic mint flavour. pleasant balance, not an overbearing adventure and a nice muscle warmth.


That's a good description of the head on it, sounds same as mine. I have a pack of the sinmints that I got around the same time as the calli connection beans but chose to run the calli beans first because my impression was that the CC genetics where weaker and I wanted to grow the potentially more disappointing one first lol. That said, now that I'm done with the cookies, I didn't even clone my last plant of it before putting it into flower because if the hermit issues, I'm not so sure I want to start them again from seed, even if the sin mints are the real deal and not the cookies that I grew from CC, which like I said, a, really happy with other than the hermit problem I had from some unseen male flowers sneaking in and seeding a bunch if the mugs in the lower branches if these stretchy tall as plants.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 15, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> THE FINAL TAKE!
> View attachment 2858460View attachment 2858461View attachment 2858462View attachment 2858463
> its been a while since I started this thread to poll RIU on what they thought of GSC from calli connection and bcbd. Attached are my pics of the final results of my GSC grow from calli connection. I had a really great time watching these unique plants grow and mature in my garden. I was heart broken by the problems I had with the hermie problems I had on 2 of the plants out of the 5. Had I kept an eye out for them I dont think it would havee been as much of a problem but they just popped up in week 5 when I saw some seeds forming and later found the culprits.
> 
> ...


 I also want to say that i took one round of clones from this and then didnt clone it again becuase kf the hermie issues, so this will not be any type of staple in my garden nor will it actually be growing in my garden as i gave the cookie cloned plants i had ti a friend. he can do hermie watch, i dont have fucking time for that shit! 

also, I am going to at some point post my results from my sinmints grow but I won't be popping them till next summer it's looking like. This winter I'm running a ton of gage green group genetics and nothing else. No more fucking around, just grow the best you can find , and I think I have found it that's to the guys at GGG.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2013)

nice looking plants reguardless! good luck with gage offerings.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 15, 2013)

GSC is hermie prone, the "original" breeder sent someone into the collective with 3 lbs and that is how I got my seeds. Every cut I have seen grown or grown myself has been one of those ones where you have to watch them like a hawk to make sure the herm dawgs dont come out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2013)

im growing my other 3 seeds out and looking stable so far. around 26 days in flower going good....so far. looks like 2 are og and 1 is cookies hopefully!


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 15, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im growing my other 3 seeds out and looking stable so far. around 26 days in flower going good....so far. looks like 2 are og and 1 is cookies hopefully!


right on, keep us posted! Illl also get back on here and post some pics of the buds after I get them all cured and jarred up


----------



## budgetguy (Oct 17, 2013)

I got a really bushy and slow flowering pheno from the bcbd batch.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 18, 2013)

I see the similarities but they look pretty different then what I ran. Mine were all pretty lanky and wide indica looking fan leaves. whats the smell like? I am about to blow 3/4 of all my harvest through butane thanks to the epic seeding that occurred form the hermie problems. Calli Connection is not offering this strain through their site, I wonder if swerve is done with it after having so many problems with it. I think they didnt do enough testing to see how bad the hermie issue was, I think they made a lot more money right away but immediately releasing it because it was such a hot item, i think if swerve could do it over again, I hope he would have locked it down a little more and saved the strain from loosing its marketability because of its sexual orientation lol.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 18, 2013)

We just need someone who will actually breed them all the right way and then pass them all out like a true coop.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 18, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> We just need someone who will actually breed them all the right way and then pass them all out like a true coop.


Will the real cookie breeder, please stand up. 

I love this. sadly, I dont think its going to happen, but I love the idea.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2013)

ill do my best...


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 21, 2013)

Straight from the growers themselves its completely separate from cherry pie and cherry kush. Its Flo-rida Kush x (F1 x Durban poison). The durban poison was their own cross of F1 x Durban poison. Its cut they produced themselves. Everyone else gets the fake. Watch the video and go to 4:00 watch till 5:30. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwDkikbJbP8


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 21, 2013)

and links with info on f1 durb?


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 22, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> Straight from the growers themselves its completely separate from cherry pie and cherry kush. Its Flo-rida Kush x (F1 x Durban poison). The durban poison was their own cross of F1 x Durban poison. Its cut they produced themselves. Everyone else gets the fake. Watch the video and go to 4:00 watch till 5:30. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwDkikbJbP8


Great post for this thread. I can absolutely see the OG in the Cookies I grew. And Im with GreenGhost, lets find some info on the F1 Durb that these guys love so much that they are crossing up to make cherry pie and cookies.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 22, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> Great post for this thread. I can absolutely see the OG in the Cookies I grew. And Im with GreenGhost, lets find some info on the F1 Durb that these guys love so much that they are crossing up to make cherry pie and cookies.


Im in it for the ride too, I wish I met the dudes who grew it I only got to meet the messenger.


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 22, 2013)

Forsure. Im betting the durb was just grew out so many times until they found a pheno they wanted and got lucky with a nice cut. I bet after some continuous growing of durban you could find it yourself. I don't know much about the kush they got from Florida though. I have heard only stories. Idk who believes who's side of the story people believe here about berner's true holding in the strain but he was up here in the Seattle area couple days ago and posted a video saying and showing that we have the finest gsc outside of the bay. I went searching and called a view places and found someone to have said they have the OG X Durban cut, I might pickup soon and start a journal. A lot of places around here state the cherry pie in the mix but I avoid those knowing they're not the thin mint cut. Maybe its just mis information of the strain that tenders get and believe is true.

EDIT: I take some of what I said back. I was doing more research and some are saying F1 is an actual strain. Super rare unknown genetics.. Hmmm.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 23, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> EDIT: I take some of what I said back. I was doing more research and some are saying F1 is an actual strain. Super rare unknown genetics.. Hmmm.


Iv seen the swerve pie guy vid, its pretty hilarious, but if you get past the jokes there is some good cookie lore info in there. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb2ghQy4O_8


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2013)

You're not gonna ever know what the F1 Durb is, unless you're in the Cookie Crew. They don't want that info out, or people could start making some semi-legit seeds of the strain. My personal guess is that F1 Durb = Durbin Poison x Skunk.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 23, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> You're not gonna ever know what the F1 Durb is, unless you're in the Cookie Crew. They don't want that info out, or people could start making some semi-legit seeds of the strain. My personal guess is that F1 Durb = Durbin Poison x Skunk.


I like this, but after watching the video and some other pie guy footage he claims that the "F1" was an OG cut that someone sent to Florida from Cali and it was the only clone that survived the trip, and was thus named the F1 as in the only 1 that survived the journey and F for Florida. Which would explain the OG genetics behind the strain as well if this was true. so, I would take out the skunk in your equation and add in OG(pie guy's cut, or friends cut that they sent to FL). Possibly a cherry flavored OG that brought out the cherry in the cherry pie?

It also makes sence for these guys to not share their genetics, or secrets to their genetics because the story and the mystic is a lot more interesting than just telling everyone that its an OG cross. Instead everyone wants to try it because its "cookies".


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah I saw that video. Cali connect got pissy and kicked him out of the booth lol. Hug I think you're getting the F1 mixed up. In the berner video pie guy does the "math equation" and says its f1xdurb + flo-rida kush = cookies. Flo rida kush is the og cut that they got. Im sure F1 is completely different genetics maybe not though?


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 23, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> Yeah I saw that video. Cali connect got pissy and kicked him out of the booth lol. Hug I think you're getting the F1 mixed up. In the berner video pie guy does the "math equation" and says its f1xdurb + flo-rida kush = cookies. Flo rida kush is the og cut that they got. Im sure F1 is completely different genetics maybe not though?


ah ha, that makes more sense now . thanks for clearing that up. Im glad this thread has turned into the thread for cookie lore, lol. we need to collectively do what we can as rollitupers to uncover the mystery and put it on the internet for everyone to see 

and why cant these guys do a normal cross with some normal genetics that teh rest of us can get our hands on like normal breeders, lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2013)

My cannaventure flaming cookies #2 is awesome. At 20 days cure the menthol has faded some but still the loudest flavor. But an earth and lemon has come in on undertones. Fucking awesome! And shit is soooo fucking sticky!!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2013)

The cookies cut I have is amazing smoke, and ready at 55 days but the yield sucks due to the legginess. I crossed my cookies cut with LA Confidential at the beginning of the year, and I'm growing four of those offspring now, and ready to throw into flower in a week or so. I'm hoping for a winner male (and a winner female too of course) to use as a stud to cross back to my parent cookie cut. The goal is the same quality smoke on a shorter plant that yields better.


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 23, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> ah ha, that makes more sense now . thanks for clearing that up. Im glad this thread has turned into the thread for cookie lore, lol. we need to collectively do what we can as rollitupers to uncover the mystery and put it on the internet for everyone to see
> 
> and why cant these guys do a normal cross with some normal genetics that teh rest of us can get our hands on like normal breeders, lol


Money. That is why they won't lol. All the hype around the strain just makes it more and more valuable. I think I am going to try my hand at the cut I have access to and see if its legit. If not I'll grow a couple out and cross em with whatever strain has what its lacking and see how it turns out.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 24, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> The cookies cut I have is amazing smoke, and ready at 55 days but the yield sucks due to the legginess. I crossed my cookies cut with LA Confidential at the beginning of the year, and I'm growing four of those offspring now, and ready to throw into flower in a week or so. I'm hoping for a winner male (and a winner female too of course) to use as a stud to cross back to my parent cookie cut. The goal is the same quality smoke on a shorter plant that yields better.


Pics or GTFO! lol, JK of course, sounds fucking rad! please keep this thread in the loop on your project! legginess is hard to cure, its probably one of the biggest problems I run into growing hybrid crosses from seed. Of course the nice stocky producers are out there, but i seem to find more of the leggie thin plants when I crack a pack of beans. It could be the genetics, I have been growing a lot of TGA gear the last 6 months, and thought I have grown teh best buds of my life I have been doing so at a production loss of about 30% compared to running a local heavy producing citral strain that I used for a year prior to phasing it out for room on my medi card for more experimental genetics. Kind of regretting it now, but I have learned a lot the last 6 months and especially the last 4 weeks with having to deal with the fallout from the hermie bitches I was growing form my cookie crop. 

but whats the point of gardening if you always get the same boring shit. The TGA shit is on the way out though and Im full up with Gage green testers. Platinum OG and Purp Alien OG to the rescue. I hope Iv got some producers in the mnix somewhere, pretty stoked after seeing the thick ass indica leaves the Purp Alien is putting on. my thread for it is here, https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2410.


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 24, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> Pics or GTFO! lol, JK of course, sounds fucking rad! please keep this thread in the loop on your project! legginess is hard to cure, its probably one of the biggest problems I run into growing hybrid crosses from seed. Of course the nice stocky producers are out there, but i seem to find more of the leggie thin plants when I crack a pack of beans. It could be the genetics, I have been growing a lot of TGA gear the last 6 months, and thought I have grown teh best buds of my life I have been doing so at a production loss of about 30% compared to running a local heavy producing citral strain that I used for a year prior to phasing it out for room on my medi card for more experimental genetics. Kind of regretting it now, but I have learned a lot the last 6 months and especially the last 4 weeks with having to deal with the fallout from the hermie bitches I was growing form my cookie crop.
> 
> but whats the point of gardening if you always get the same boring shit. The TGA shit is on the way out though and Im full up with Gage green testers. Platinum OG and Purp Alien OG to the rescue. I hope Iv got some producers in the mnix somewhere, pretty stoked after seeing the thick ass indica leaves the Purp Alien is putting on. my thread for it is here, https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2410.


What TGA strains have you ran hug? A buddy of mine was extremely interested in some of their seeds. How did they turn out overall?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ace of spades is goodshit


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Ace of spades is goodshit


 You think so? I had a half of it awhile back. It wasn't so hot. Could've been the grower though as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

the pheno i got is potent as shit and great cherry ludens flavor! i chopped at 49 days this time and shit made your face mad tight... that face rush was fire lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

iv read that some people dont get potent phenos and im sure it happens, but the hash made from my plant was also rediculous!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 24, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> Pics or GTFO! lol, JK of course, sounds fucking rad! please keep this thread in the loop on your project! legginess is hard to cure, its probably one of the biggest problems I run into growing hybrid crosses from seed. Of course the nice stocky producers are out there, but i seem to find more of the leggie thin plants when I crack a pack of beans. It could be the genetics, I have been growing a lot of TGA gear the last 6 months, and thought I have grown teh best buds of my life I have been doing so at a production loss of about 30% compared to running a local heavy producing citral strain that I used for a year prior to phasing it out for room on my medi card for more experimental genetics. Kind of regretting it now, but I have learned a lot the last 6 months and especially the last 4 weeks with having to deal with the fallout from the hermie bitches I was growing form my cookie crop.
> 
> but whats the point of gardening if you always get the same boring shit. The TGA shit is on the way out though and Im full up with Gage green testers. Platinum OG and Purp Alien OG to the rescue. I hope Iv got some producers in the mnix somewhere, pretty stoked after seeing the thick ass indica leaves the Purp Alien is putting on. my thread for it is here, https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2410.


Right on. I'll try to post some pics up soon. LA Con is a pure Indica, so we'll see what comes up in this initial cross.. I'm just a few weeks into flowering a small Purp Alien OG for the first time tight now.


----------



## MariJuanita (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, I harvested my 3 GSCs (Cali Conn) 2-3 weeks ago. I posted up some pics of them in a couple entries of this thread back in early to mid summer. Anyway, Too bad I fell asleep at the wheel and quit with the vigilant HERMIE Patrol about 3 months into the grow, because at harvest I found evidence of TESTICLES... and moderate seeding through all three GSC plants. 

This WAS a test grow, and as such I had NO expectations other than to prove or disprove what it says on the tin. I _DID_ pollinate a couple selected branches on each GSC with a 'Chocolate Trip' (Dutch Flowers) hybrid. It'll be near impossible to pick those seeds out now, other than there seem to be two different sizes/colors of seed.

I expected quite poor yields, but not necessarily a hermie issue. Despite it all, I'm not too terribly upset about how this affected my GSC harvest. It was never meant for my patients, only for me. And even being seeded, the smoke is dank and potent. I've been a chronic toker for the last 30+ years, starting with my 'wake and bake' ritual with morning coffee. But this GSC cuts through ANYTHING that's come before it, and keeps me elevated for some hours. Only about 2-weeks of cure, and taste on the inhale is earthy and rich, while something akin to 'chocolate mint/menthol' dominates over skunk-lemony-og on exhale. 

But what I AM upset about is -- a Gorilla Grape (original cut, Outlaw Genetics) and big Larry OG that were next to my GSCs ended up getting seeded. LOTS of GSC-fathered seeds from the big Larry OG, and a medium amount from the Gorilla Grape.  

I'll probably do a seed germ test this winter on them, just to KNOW viability ratio. Who knows, maybe this will be one of those 'make lemonade out of lemons' situations and some fire will be lurking amongst these unplanned/unwanted seeds. The female to male ratio should be fairly high, that's for sure.

I have a couple packs of Ken's Plantinum Cookies. I WAS planning to crack a few beans for a test grow this winter, but not sure now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

at least some good smoke came of it


----------



## MariJuanita (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, almost an elbow between the three plants - 404 gm. of dried (including the seeds, lol), consistently small buds. I gave a couple zips to my neighbor along with a few other varieties as complaint prevention/insurance, and one zip to a grower buddy who will likely save every seed he finds in it. hehe


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> What TGA strains have you ran hug? A buddy of mine was extremely interested in some of their seeds. How did they turn out overall?


Lettie, low producing, slightly, unstable, but the buds I have gotten off ever strain I have grown from them have been the tastiest and most wonderful smelling and looking buds I have ever grown. 

The first strain I grew from tga was a Jack the Ripper a friend gave me and it was the first really good weed I ever grew. Not because I used some special technique to make it any different than the local garbage hand me down strain that I was growing at the time, it just blew everything I had ever touched out if the water. Heavy trich development with sweat pungent aroma and nicely shaped half way fence bud knots. The first round of the JTR I grew even grew to be a pretty large plant and produced a fair sixpence harvest compared to my other genetics I was running. The clone that I had taken from this plant and subsequently run after the initial plant stil maintained the wonderful odor and beautiful bud development and smell, but sever,eh lacked i weight production. 

Since then I grew, from seed, plush berry, Chernobyl, cheese quake, and querkle, all wi the same results as my original JTR. Average production from the initial seed, but total fail production when grown from clone, I'd Blair my self somehow but I was sima,taniousky running other genetics in the same room and had no problems with them. 

The tga gear I have grown is still the most beautiful buds I have fringe with the most wonderful range of sweat and pungent aromatics, but I catpnt afford to grow stringy plants that don't out in weight. If you want to see pics of some of these tga plants go to kyninstagram @hugaddiction,

as for your buddy, I don't want to discourage him from giving them a try. I still grow the plush berry and its the best herb I have around. It all goes to my oersonal stash though because there isn't enough to go around. If I were going to pick a strain format hem right now to grow I would pick up the conspiracy kush, that looks amazing, and I have heard good things in regards to most of the new lineup they are producing. Space queen would be another one I would recommend, but have not grown. Start with one and see where it goes from there. If I had never grown my tga stuff I would never have know what it was like to grow really tasty great smelling herb, and for that I. Great full, but for me it's time to move in and grow plants that cam pack on the weight and produce the beauty of a great bud.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Ace of spades is goodshit


I have an unopened pack of is I'm my personal seed bank, but not sure ill crack it anytime soon with all the other shit I am working on. The pics I have seen if it look like its got son purple or almost black coloring towards the end of flower, ISPs that pretty accurate, or am i just seeing some good pics firm a lucky pheno?


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> iv read that some people dont get potent phenos and im sure it happens, but the hash made from my plant was also rediculous!


You run water extracts or have you jumped on the tane train?


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right on. I'll try to post some pics up soon. LA Con is a pure Indica, so we'll see what comes up in this initial cross.. I'm just a few weeks into flowering a small Purp Alien OG for the first time tight now.


Is your purp alien of a tester form GGG? Iv got a few that I'm about a month into veg on and they look amazing. Strong looking indica leaves, I think it's gonna be a beast.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

MariJuanita said:


> Well, I harvested my 3 GSCs (Cali Conn) 2-3 weeks ago. I posted up some pics of them in a couple entries of this thread back in early to mid summer. Anyway, Too bad I fell asleep at the wheel and quit with the vigilant HERMIE Patrol about 3 months into the grow, because at harvest I found evidence of TESTICLES... and moderate seeding through all three GSC plants.
> 
> This WAS a test grow, and as such I had NO expectations other than to prove or disprove what it says on the tin. I _DID_ pollinate a couple selected branches on each GSC with a 'Chocolate Trip' (Dutch Flowers) hybrid. It'll be near impossible to pick those seeds out now, other than there seem to be two different sizes/colors of seed.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much exact what i experienced form my GSC from CConnect. It destroyed half my garden with seeds and now iv got a huge amount if material that I will be running tane trough tomorrow to try and salvage what's left of my seeded garden. I was so surprised that 4 hermie plants could do so much damage, I lost an additional 8 pants to seeding that were not even touching the gsc's. I think the seed are worthless though because they came from such aggressively hermit GSC plants and the last thing I want to do is let another herm sneak into my flower room.

I'm trying to see the bright side as it will be my first opportunity to make nug run bho. But there's no way i'll get enough oil to make up for the financial hit I took by losing my entire room to the seeds form those hermit bitches. 

Initially when I took down the GSC plants I wants that pissed because the buds looked so good, but now that I have finished harvesting the room and have come up with litteraly handfuls of seeds I'm pretty pressed to never grow another calli connection plant again. It's too bad they didn't do a little more testing to figure out the hermie problems before they released these genetics, but I guess they were blinded by greed for the opportunity to be the first ones to market with these genetics that were blowing up so fast.

i mentioned it before but calli com isn't selling these in their site which meds me to believe they either gave up in them entirely or they are back in the lab trying to fix the hermie problem.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

MariJuanita said:


> Yeah, almost an elbow between the three plants - 404 gm. of dried (including the seeds, lol), consistently small buds. I gave a couple zips to my neighbor along with a few other varieties as complaint prevention/insurance, and one zip to a grower buddy who will likely save every seed he finds in it. hehe


If your buddy wants hermie cookie seeds I have hand fulls of them, seriously might have more than a 1000 seeds from my entire crop getting pollinated. 

Not sure if you guys have heard about how James at loud seeds got strapped but they had a male hide out and flower an entire room and they decided to start a seed company. But when you have some sexually stupid Hermes bean out your room, youv just got a bunch of garbage! Lol


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't say I don't wanna say this because I do...

I told you guys at the beginning the GSC was hermie prone. Sorry you guys got infested with seeds... but you could get some great buds from those seeds .


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> I can't say I don't wanna say this because I do...
> 
> I told you guys at the beginning the GSC was hermie prone. Sorry you guys got infested with seeds... but you could get some great buds from those seeds .


But realistically isnt it bad to use hermie seeds? It would pass on that undesirable trait, and wouldnt you have to sort through hundreds of plants to find one decent one?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 25, 2013)

So far it hasn't been that way for me, the first round hermied the second round only one hermied and the third round none hermied im on round 4 right now


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 25, 2013)

round 4 of just growing the ehrmie seeds out? im currious about this, I litterlay have hundreds if not 1000 hermie seds fomr this shit show and I was gonna toss them, but maybe your saying i shouldnt? I have this great plushberry that got totlaly polinated by the cookies, and that might be a nice cross actually, but I dont want any more pollen in my room. esspecially since this fiasco cost me 8 plants and about 2LBs of smoke


Thecouchlock said:


> So far it hasn't been that way for me, the first round hermied the second round only one hermied and the third round none hermied im on round 4 right now


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2013)

I run tane and water and drysift when i can...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 25, 2013)

Yup they are male / female now, I have a bunch of males I gotta pick out of the room it breaks my heart but I don't have any hermdogs.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> I run tane and water and drysift when i can...


What do you preffer for your own smoke? What determines when you make what? 

I made water hash for about a year before I started making BHO, and since I started making BHO I havent gone back, so its hard for me to compare. I ahve never made dry sift, but I do have a keef collection I dip into now and then form my grinder, not sure if thats the same though. 

Im running my seeded buds tonight, Ill put up a thread in extracts if any of you are interested in following my process. Just thought since I was doing my first nug run, it might be fun to put it up online for my internet friends to see. And, Id like to get some feedback form fellow extraction artists to see what they think of my process, Im always opent to a critique, as I am pretty much self tough on the BHO technique I use.


----------



## entropymob (Oct 26, 2013)

I ran BCBD's GSC and got 3 different phenos none of which I thought were anything like the forum GSC or any other GSC I have tried. The nuggs came out nice and frosty with scents ranging from pineapple to hashy kush. I still have 3 seeds from the pack that i'll pop eventually but i'n not in a hurry. I'll stick with my RD gear for now 

Herby


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 26, 2013)

usually depends on the amount of trim and other times just total random which way i go. i have some trim thats been curing for 2 months now that im gonna run when i get some tane.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 26, 2013)

entropymob said:


> I ran BCBD's GSC and got 3 different phenos none of which I thought were anything like the forum GSC or any other GSC I have tried. The nuggs came out nice and frosty with scents ranging from pineapple to hashy kush.


great pics, thanks for posting. I can see some resemblance in what you got and what I had, but no very much. mostly jsut that theya re both green with no purple, which is what I keep seeing in potures and am wonderins wyhy I am not seeing it when real people actually post their grow pics. I have a feeling the story behind BCBD and Calli Con with this strain is similar as far as wantign to get it on teh street asap, not doing the proper testing, and mabe not even getting a cut that they used for breeding that was even close to the real deal. 

I made some oil out of all my material I had left over form my cookie extravaganza and here is a pic. more to come when its finished purging. Im also goign to do an extraciotion post on how I did this if anyone who doesnt run a lot of BHO is currious how to make wax. Or shatter, havent decided on how I want this to end up, but it smells pretty delicious and looks like gold. probably the best oil Iv ever made. Shouldnt say that too soun since its not finished, but it looks promising, and the hard part is over.


----------



## hugaddiction (Oct 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> usually depends on the amount of trim and other times just total random which way i go. i have some trim thats been curing for 2 months now that im gonna run when i get some tane.


Im not sure about michigan, but tane is pricey as hell up here in AK. like $10 a can for vector. . starting to get some more high quality tane up here as people selling it realize what its being used for, but its still 4 times as expensive as it is in teh states. and...its fucking illegal to ship the shit up here, so I gotta go down to seattle or something and send my self a dozen cases and just be done with it. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea 14 for a can of newport so i like running bho when itll be worth it and high quality. i love both icewax and bho. thats one hell of a chunk of wax tho, at 70 80 bux a g you doing pretty good...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 26, 2013)

as for my cannaventure cookies i had 3 phenos to run. one is looking like a lanky og, one is looking like a nice compact plant maybe a cookies pheno, then a tall one with nice branching looking like a nice cross of the 2 fore mentioned. excited!

edit: i have 3 more plants to run ,not phenos. looks like i got altogether 6 plants and 6 phenos not including males lol,but seriously 6 phenos. a menthol durban og not too tall not too short, a lime one same height, a super short stocky chem og funk one, a super tall lanky lemon og one, a tall well structured cookies? one, and a short maybe another cookies? mint/menthol one atm, i cant wait to smoke the last 3 and rerun the 1st 3. so far the 1st 3 are worth it and will need 2nd n 3rd runs to figure which get phased out and which ill breed with f2s or bx1 2 3... keep it dank!


----------



## t.weezy (Nov 4, 2013)

Went out today and picked up 4 clones from the local collective. 1 Supposed legitimate GSC it is known to be in my area... 1 LVPurpleKush 1 Dutch Treat 1 Sweet Island skunk. Also running a Pineapple Express from seed and 4 Bagseed all under a 600w HPS Dual Spec in coco running CannaA+B . I guess we'll see how my cut turns out. She's real ugly right now since transplant & wasn't taken good care of before pics soon to come.


----------



## hugaddiction (Nov 5, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> Went out today and picked up 4 clones from the local collective. 1 Supposed legitimate GSC it is known to be in my area... 1 LVPurpleKush 1 Dutch Treat 1 Sweet Island skunk. Also running a Pineapple Express from seed and 4 Bagseed all under a 600w HPS Dual Spec in coco running CannaA+B . I guess we'll see how my cut turns out. She's real ugly right now since transplant & wasn't taken good care of before pics soon to come.


Pics or GTFO ! JK, cant wait to see what you got, Im so currious about what the collectives are sellign as legit GSC. Best of luck, adn keep us posted!


----------



## Hazydat620 (Nov 8, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> Went out today and picked up 4 clones from the local collective. 1 Supposed legitimate GSC it is known to be in my area... 1 LVPurpleKush 1 Dutch Treat 1 Sweet Island skunk. Also running a Pineapple Express from seed and 4 Bagseed all under a 600w HPS Dual Spec in coco running CannaA+B . I guess we'll see how my cut turns out. She's real ugly right now since transplant & wasn't taken good care of before pics soon to come.


If it's legit Dutch Treat, a friend of mine said that was the best plant she ever grew.She said you never built up a tolerance, and never got pest, mildew or mold while growing. She lived in Hawaii and grew indoors, difficult to do from what I hear.


----------



## twelvevolt (Dec 28, 2013)

If it had skunk in it, wouldn't we expect to see some block head look to it. I'd suspect more toward some mendo purp or urkle. but then the way those calyxs point up into a crown could come from some OG leaning.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 28, 2013)

Very interested in the GSC strain want to get it for next years grow, is it originally from Oakland?


----------



## tobinates559 (Dec 28, 2013)

i dont get why it is so hard to get a verified cut of GSC and cross it to ANYTHING, i know theres only a couple GSC crosses out there than dont herm like a bitch!! why is it so hard for big seed companies?? cali connection made themselves look SOOOOO stupid over the GSC cookie hype first one to put out seeds yeah!!!!!(they all herm) like WTF how hard is it to take a little time and make a legit BX for the masses?!?! it will be hard for me not to spit in swerev's face when i see him one day for all the stories if ruined flower rooms because of his greedy ass, fuck people like that dude


----------



## HGK420 (Jan 4, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Heard from a long time credible vet that out of a 10 pack from the tude 5 hermed, 4 were runts, and the female was low yielding and just okay.


i finally finished out the phantom cookies. 

2 of mine hermed but i just found out i had a sneaky little light leak so thats not really their fault. the other 4 came out pretty awesome with only 1 mediocre and one amazing one. all in all the 4 finishers were the best plants I've ran in a wile for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like all the cookie crosses made have been good, well the reg beans not so much the fems from sincity and calicon


----------



## MariJuanita (Jan 4, 2014)

Loaded with seeds, mine is, thanks to the hermies. But that hasn't stopped me from toking and smoking on it. Even seeded, it knocks me on my ass for the first 20-30 minutes then I'm in 'la la land' for another hour or more. And I'm no lightweight - the chronic heads I know are on their knees or their lips while I'm still goin'. 

Crikey, if its this potent seeded, the 'sensi' version must KILL. 

I outcrossed to a Sugar Loaf/Chocolate Trip male and that produced a lot of healthy viable seed. I plan to cross that back in to a few good girl scouts . Also got some more of Bodhi's Head Trip and hopefully will get a lovely male to cross into GSC. I tried to do that this last summer, but a sudden and crazy heat wave took out my males before pollen drop. At any rate, the EFFECT of the GSC works a treat for me, and for that reason alone its worth it to get it in regular seed form via outcross then BX. Hopefully over that process the hermie tendency will be worked out of it or significantly reduced.


----------



## AltDog (Jan 5, 2014)

Nightmarecreature said:


> No! I have Girl Scout Cookies. I'm just saying Sin City has the only legit Girl Scout Cookie cross out. You're getting 50% GSC. Everyone else, you're not getting GSC, you're getting scammed!


Am about to put a sinmint into flower, so far so good  Not a fast grower, but solid structure, very wide, super broad leafed, oozes with health.

Edit: reg seeds


----------



## wyteboi86 (Aug 7, 2014)

Idk about everyone else but I had the real gsc over a year ago and thought it was amazing so I ordered cali connections amd it was awesome. I got two perfect phenos that were great. One didn't pop and was a hermie and still have two saved. Cc original sour diesel was amazing too. Came out just like real sour d


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that there is no such thing as fake weed. It is either marijuana or not marijuana there is nothing that compares in the same way that could be considered fake weed. 

Therefore I dub my new strain I just created Girl Scout Cookies, after a group of brainwashed little children that sell cookies that are most likely the unhealthiest cookie in America. Than when I go to the cannabis cup I will also bring with me a group of 18 year old meth addicts that will shake their ass in some skimpy ass clothing while they sell you my strain. I will also make an appearance on someones youtube and let them know that my shits the real shit. You know what I am sayin, cuz there is no fake weed.


----------



## BudZinga (Apr 4, 2015)

I remember when mint smell was an indicator of bag weed. Oh how times change quickly in the cannabis world =D 

(Iv never had cookies. Dont take me 2 serious lol)


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 24, 2016)

I've called this a platinum cookie for three years now. Got it mislabeled from a man of African descent I found on Craigslist. He gave me blackberry kush and platinum cookie. The PC sucked and the BBK was awesome. I threw the PC away. It got suspicious about a year later.


----------

